

Who do you use for app UI translation? - jonhendry

Our team needs to find a non-too-expensive, but reliable service to translate the UI strings of our iPad app.<p>Can anyone recommend a good company?<p>Thanks,<p>JH
======
jnye131
icanlocalize.com is who I use. I pay for the additional review afterwards so I
get everything double checked. Seems to work ok, and is inexpensive.

